# have you fixed the problem yet?



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

look under the throttle body at the vaccum lines that connect to the distributor and the tvv, you will probably have remove the throttle body to access these. if the tvv isn't seeing vaccum the car will also smell like gas under driving conditions.
you should also look at the black cannister under the engine inspection light(depending whether it is auto air or not there are either three or four vaccum lines running to this it is not unusual for these to come unplugged or crack out @ the tip.
the buzzing is coming from the top of the intake probably the f.i.c.d. device. it will buzz if the vaccum is not functioning properly through the system or if it needs to be replaced.
hope all this helps


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

sorry this was supposed to go to the newbie tech question @ bottom of forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

hey, thanks for the reply man. i knew it was a vacuum leak, but couldn't find it. i'll see if your info helps.


----------

